
On Speaking - duck
http://simplebits.com/notebook/2010/12/13/on-speaking/
======
c1sc0
Can't agree more to the "Say Yes" principle. A few weeks ago I posted a
slightly panicky post about having to speak in front of a lot of people. YC
support was great, I said yes, prepared well & ended up talking onstage at
LeWeb. I even had a good time doing it & learned a couple of things _not_ to
do again in the future. If you prepare well there is actually nothing to fear.

